# NJACO's Squirrel Problem



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

I had a little problem around my place this year. Squirrels! It began in the spring and my yard and house was infested with them. They just didn't know when to back off!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

After a couple of weeks I met up with their drug supplier.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

As if the partying wasn't enough, afew of them...well..looked strange!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

After acouple of months of this nonsense I contacted my brother, who's an Marine and he helped me out. Within days, he had the situation under control and they were eating out of his hand!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

A couple were hard-a**es but he dealt with them. All in all a good experience.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2007)

Great stuff, Njaco!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Tell me aboot it!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Nov 9, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

great stuff another good one njaco


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one.


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 9, 2007)

AWESOME!
Now I know why the squrriels in the park a hit the ground and twitch when ever a car back fires!
Art in DC


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 10, 2007)

NJACO you crack me up man!!!! nice job!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah great stuff Njaco!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2007)

Gads, I really hate Skwerls with a passion!!!! Death to all tree rats!!! They are pretty comical to watch sometimes though.


----------

